# Woman decapitated by lawnmower



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...apitated-during-freak-lawnmower-accident.html


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

nothing to loose your head over....HA


----------

